# Cheap Hams To Steal Show At Thanksgiving?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cheap-hams-could-steal-the-show-from-turkeys-this-thanksgiving-blmg/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

If I don't get my dose of tryptophan, upon what am I going to blame my nap??

73,Mark


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

As long as it's not Smithfield.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> As long as it's not Smithfield.


Gives some additional info on the Smithfield sale to a Chinese Holding Co which was completed in Sept of 2013:

http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/smithfield.asp


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a huge turkey fan anyways unless they are of the wild variety, either the bird or the liquor.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> As long as it's not Smithfield.


That's laughable.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Like ham a lot better than turkey anyway. We usually have a turkey and smoke a Boston Butt personally, I just prefer the pork.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I like ham much better than turkey(domestic or wild).


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

You guys just are not preparing the turkey properly. We butcher our own from the barns. I skin the breast back and remove them, toss the rest of the carcass in the incenerator and dispose of it. Then I take the breast to the Amish slaughter house where the marinate them with their secret pressurized marination. Then you put them on the charcoal grill, crack a cold one and thirty minutes later, candy and another cold one. After eating marinated turkey breast, you will never ever want another dry oven cooked whole turkey.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Deep frying works well after marinating, that is if you deep fry them correctly. The wife makes a good marinade, has orange juice and raspberry vinaigrette in it for starters.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I picked up a turkey yesterday for $0.99/#.

Gotta agree with Haybaler. Not exactly what I do, but I cannot stand dry turkey either. Always been a dark meat fan. I like light meat now as well since I started brining or salting my birds. Keeps em moist.

Best turkeybreast lunchmeat- split breast, salt with kosher salt. Hot smoke on the grill, cook to 150 or so, pull off and cool. Toss skin, slice it up and debone. Beats anything @ the deli.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It would be a cold day in hell before I wouldn't have a turkey for Thanksgiving......or Christmas. Personally I love turkey......it is just behind beef for being my favorite meat. I prefer white meat but dark is good too. I marinate the whole turkey for 24 hours then stuff it and place in the roaster........turkey breast the same way when we have turkey for a non holiday meal when a whole turkey is too much. Never have grilled turkey breast.....might have to try that.

Ham is good occasionally and I like bacon but otherwise that I rarely eat pork. Ham has always been an Easter meal for us.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No turkey for Christmas. Been having prime rib long enough that it is tradition. Wouldn't seem right without prime rib.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> No turkey for Christmas. Been having prime rib long enough that it is tradition. Wouldn't seem right without prime rib.


 Prime rib is Christmas Eve for us with the turkey on Christmas Day......can't beat that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Prime rib is Christmas Eve for us with the turkey on Christmas Day......can't beat that.


Hard to beat.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought we were only prime rib for christmas eve dinner. Or at least a large chunk of roasted cow.

Just low and slow the turkey I love cooking them. Had one for sunday dinner a couple weeks ago. I buy 4 or 5 when they go on sale after Tday. Wicked cheap and if we lose power for a couple days I put one in the fridge to keep it cold.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Deep fry them turkey's, it just don't get any better than that right thar. (You probably have to be from the south to understand it!!!!)


----------

